# applescript , automator



## pierre135b (25 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

est-il possible de créer un script applescript ou automator qui supprimerais un fichier précis sur
l'ordinateur et le remplacerais pas un autre ?

merci


----------



## pierre135b (25 Novembre 2011)

up please


----------



## Larme (25 Novembre 2011)

Oui.
Mais cet autre fichier existe-t-il déjà ?


----------

